# Min favo sida IDG.se fryser mozilla. vad göra ???

## Bosnian[X]

Tja alla Gentoo users,

Det e så att en av mina favorit sidor går ej att öppna i Mozilla. Mozilla hänger sig totalt. Den börjar att ladda men sen är det "crash boom bang", är tvungen att döda den i konsolen. Alla andar sidor funkar perfekt. Någon som har liknande problem som kan komma med någon tips.

Tackar i förväg...

----------

## b-llwyd

Jag har länge haft samma typ av problem (mozilla och galeon), att till exempel aftonbladets sida slutar ladda och står still i några minuter, men sen kan det komma igång igen (om man har tur). Jag använder dialup (isdn), det är allt jag kan säga. Har inga tips att komma med. Detta problem har jag haft i redhat/suse också, så i mitt fall är det nog inte Gentoo-relaterat.

----------

## btg308

 *Bosnian[X] wrote:*   

> Det e så att en av mina favorit sidor går ej att öppna i Mozilla. Mozilla hänger sig totalt..

 

Den funkar fint i Mozilla 1.2a i Win32. Har inte testat med Mozilla i Gentoo än.

----------

## timewalker

Det är inte så att det blir så här när ni spelar musik samtidigt.. då jag hade samma problem och upptäckte att det berodde på att tex xmms använde ljudkortet... och på sidan fanns det Flash grejjer.. som ville ha egen tillgång till ljuddkortet... och stod stilla tills det fick det... (kan upplevas som att det har hängt sig...

----------

## Bosnian[X]

timewalker Du har rätt. Det e precis så att när jag använder xmms så hänger sig IDG.se. Hmm...ska det vara så eftersom "Windows XX" har inga såna problem. Finns det någon lösning till detta eller ????

----------

## timewalker

man ska köra en sound demon... för att dela på ljudkortet...

```
esddsp mozilla
```

eller

```
artsdsp mozilla
```

vilket tvingar mozilla (och flash) att använda arts/esd demonen för att dela på ljudkoret...

----------

## _nms

Det beror helt och hållet på vilket ljudkort och vilken drivrutin för detta man använder. Jag har ett Yamaha 724 och använder OSS-drivrutinen ymfpci som finns inkluderad i standardkärnan och har inga som helst problem med delning av ljudkortet mellan olika program. XMMS, Unreal Tournament och alla Flash-sidor du kan drömma om kan tillsammans producera helt otroliga kakafonier.

Mina personliga åsikter om ljuddemoner undantagna, försök hitta rätt drivrutin innan ni installerar en ljuddemon, om enda anledningen att använda ljuddemonen är att låta flera program spela ljud samtidigt.

----------

## timewalker

 *_nms wrote:*   

> Det beror helt och hållet på vilket ljudkort och vilken drivrutin för detta man använder. Jag har ett Yamaha 724 och använder OSS-drivrutinen ymfpci som finns inkluderad i standardkärnan och har inga som helst problem med delning av ljudkortet mellan olika program. XMMS, Unreal Tournament och alla Flash-sidor du kan drömma om kan tillsammans producera helt otroliga kakafonier.
> 
> Mina personliga åsikter om ljuddemoner undantagna, försök hitta rätt drivrutin innan ni installerar en ljuddemon, om enda anledningen att använda ljuddemonen är att låta flera program spela ljud samtidigt.

 

Det stämmer att om man har ett ljudkort med OSS drivisar inluderade i kärnan så funkar det oftast utan problem. Innan hade jag ett gammalt SB PCI64 ljudkort som funkade perfekt via kärnan, utan ALSA. Men nu använder jag det integrerade ljudkortet på moderkortet och drivare till det fanns inte inkluderat i kärnan utan jag använder mig av ALSA, vilket orsakar problemet. Ska nog ta och investera i ett SB Live så att man slipper det.   :Very Happy: 

----------

